
Thank You for Inviting Me to Build Your App in Exchange for Equity,Kind Stranger - federicoponzi
https://hackernoon.com/thank-you-for-inviting-me-to-build-your-app-in-exchange-for-equity-kind-stranger-a3ec1644cb0a
======
pmontra
> but I know your idea is going to be much, much better than the
> transformative data science tool I’m building internally at the ol’ Goog.

Maybe that tool is not that important too, but I understand that it beats
working for free against the odds of eventually turning equity into cash :-)

------
sharemywin
I don't think that sounded like a good plan, but good luck I hope it works
out.

